# What motor oil and oil filter to use?



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

What motor oil and oil filter is everyone using in their 04-06 Pontiac GTO?

I'm looking into my options of what motor oil and oil filter to use and what brands people have had the best luck with. Did the 04-06 Pontiac GTOs come with Mobil 1 in them for the factory fill?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

IcemanGTO said:


> What motor oil and oil filter is everyone using in their 04-06 Pontiac GTO's?
> I'm looking into my options of what motor oil and oil filter to use and
> what brands people have had the best luck with.Did the 04-06 Pontiac
> GTO's come with Mobil 1 in them for the factory fill?


Stick with a quality synthetic and a premium filer. K&N filters are high on the chart as well as WIX.

Mobil1 / K&N. 

Opinions vary.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

I run Royal Purple 5w 30 and haven't had any problems in a year. Going 6000 miles between oil changes but have heard of some people going longer. For a filter I use Fram 3x, used Fram or AC Delco for years regardless of the rumors that Frams were no good and have never had a problem with them. Used Wix on a Dodge van but only because they were the cheapest from Walmart and was changing every 3k miles. Like what was said before, a quality synthetic and filter will do you fine. More importantly, check oil level regularly and don't run low.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

IcemanGTO said:


> Did the 04-06 Pontiac
> GTO's come with Mobil 1 in them for the factory fill?


The 04 didn't but the 05-06 came with Mobil 1 in them.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

HP11 said:


> The 04 didn't but the 05-06 came with Mobil 1 in them.


Thats what I'm runnin.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I use Castrol Edge for Oil and an AC Delco UPF44 for the Filter (you can use PF44 or PF46 as well).


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I run a Fram Toughguard and Mobil 1. It's cheap, and effective. Of course I'm still changing my oil every 3,000, so...

Fram hater's gonna hate...


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I use Mobil 1 with the cheapest high quality filter I can get at that time.

I have not had to change my own oil in about a year since GM gave me 4 free ones!


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

Well lately I have been doing alot of research on motor oil and
oil filters and what would be the best choices of motor oil and 
oil filters to use on the LS1/LS2 engines.Well I have found that 
the correct weight motor oil to use in the LS1/LS2 engines is 5W30 and
the LS1/LS2 engines seen to perform well using this weight of oil and likes the thinner weight motor oil too.Mobil 1 synthetic motor oil is endorsed and highly recommended to use in our engines by GM engineering and GM recommends using a synthetic motor oil. In all of the oil analysis tests
and independent tests I have seen Amsoil seems to be the top choice
then comes Mobil 1,Royal Purple,and Redline.
As far as oil filters go I see that the Mobil 1 and K&N oil filters have 
excellent filtering capabilities and the interiors of these oil filters are
high quality.The AC Delco,NAPA Gold,and Purolator Pure One oil filters
are also a good choice too.
The Fram oil filters seem to have poor filtering capabilities from all the 
tests I have seen and also the interior of the Fram oil filters are made
of cheap cardboard.
From what I have seen I will be using Mobil 1 5W30 Synthetic motor oil 
and a Mobil 1 or K&N oil filter for sure.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

IcemanGTO said:


> The Fram oil filters seem to have poor filtering capabilities from all the tests I have seen and also the interior of the Fram oil filters are made of cheap cardboard.


Along with several documentated cases of filter failure that led to engine failure...



Poncho Dan said:


> I run a Fram Toughguard and Mobil 1. *It's cheap, and effective.* Of course I'm still changing my oil every 3,000, so...
> 
> Fram hater's gonna hate...


Cheap.... without question!
Effective.... debatable.
3k mile oil change.... replace the Fran and if mainly highway miles, leave the oil.






Tech Review: The Long Waited FRAM OIL FILTER REVIEW! - Automotive Social | DSLReports Forums


----------



## Werewolf (Jan 9, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Along with several documentated cases of filter failure that led to engine failure...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if I should grumble at you or thank you. I've used Fram for many many years with no issues, the Purolators I use to use I had two develop cracks or holes in the housings and leak so I switched to the Frams. Looks like I'm switching again. Hope K&N makes one for my Grand Am. Seriously thanks!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Along with several documentated cases of filter failure that led to engine failure...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notice that these are all the basic Fram filter. I use ToughGuard, nobody's said anything about that. I use their "standard" filter for my Grand Am, since that takes a cartridge, and I can plainly see the construction. I've purchased various products from them, from air filters to PCV valves, to fuel filters, to oil filters - zero problems. The pass through efficiency and the size microns of what it takes out is what matters, still haven't seen heads up tests on that, either.

Who knows, with my religious oil changes, my oil is still honey colored at 3,000 miles. I'm not one who figures I can push these modern oils for as far as they claim, I don't need to find out in 5 years when I've lost most of my compression because the manufacturer said "Yeah, leave it in for 7500+, you'll be fine." A lot of guys at the college have huge boners for AMSoil and K&N filters, while I use plain old Mobil 1 (GTO) and Resolute (Citgo contract, Grand Am) oils with Fram filters. At what point does oil and a filter become snake oil? Is one inherently better at its job for the money you pay? Is the better performance proportionately priced, or is it only _slightly_ better for the extra money? There's the rub.

Oil & filter every 3,000. Synthetic or not.:cheers


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I stick with Purolator filters just out of habbit.

I ran whatever 5W30 dino oil was on sale at the time and my GTO never had a hickup. Changed the oil when the car told me to, about every 5k miles. I burned ZERO oil.

Julie's 05 GTO got Mobile 1 5w30 and changed every 6 months because it wasn't driven enough to hit reasonable miles. Burned maybe 1/4 quart between changes but the car was driven hard 90% of the time.

The HHR SS gets a Purolator filter and Mobile 1 5W30 because it says to in the owners book and it still covered by GM if it poops. I did 1 oil change so far since we have owned it and I haven't noticed any oil burning. Gets changed when the computer tells us to, about 8k miles.


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

I run 0w30 AMSOIL in my engine with their oil filter. A bit pricey, but the differences are noticeable. Not to mention they guarantee the oil for 15,000 miles. I still change it at around 7500 though.

Used to run either Quaker State Q or Mobil 1 5w30 (whichever was on sale). 5 Qts of the motor oil and then 1 Qt of synthetic lucas.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I use Royal Purple 5W30 and used to top off with Mobile 1 until Castrol Edge came out. I now top off with it because it's suppose to be "better"... 

For filters I use nothing but K&N Gold series, expensive, like 12 bucks, but I don't change my oil until the computer prompts me too. The way a heads/cam/intake car goes through oil, plus what the catch can traps, keeps the fluids fairly new anyways :lol:.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

For the um-teenth time I use Mobil 1 5w-30 and stock AC Delco PF46 filter. If is good enough for GM's rigorist testing then its good enough for me.


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

dustyminpin said:


> I use Royal Purple 5W30 and used to top off with Mobile 1 until Castrol Edge came out. I now top off with it because it's suppose to be "better"...
> 
> For filters I use nothing but K&N Gold series, expensive, like 12 bucks, but I don't change my oil until the computer prompts me too. The way a heads/cam/intake car goes through oil, plus what the catch can traps, keeps the fluids fairly new anyways :lol:.


Castrol Edge IS better than Mobil 1 by a long shot in fact. Independent tests have shown it in fact. It performed better in a 4 ball wear test than every other motor oil in it's class (except AMSOIL). It's an excellent product.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Apparently GM only uses Chevron gas. They have it imported here for the pumps because it is the "purest" gas.


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Lol I drive across town for chevron gas it's a bad habit passed down by my dad he refuses to put BP or any knock off gas in his vehicles although he lives up north so marathon is his choice


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

LS2 MN6 said:


> Apparently GM only uses Chevron gas. They have it imported here for the pumps because it is the "purest" gas.


I only use Chevron and Texaco gasoline.
I will always boycott BP thanks alot for the oil spill.


----------



## Leicajh (May 29, 2015)

BP. Free dead otter with fill up


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

So.....you revived this 5 1/2 year old thread to add that????


----------



## nardulli (Sep 13, 2009)

I use Mobil 1 5W30, amsoil remote filters - 1 bypass and 1 full flow.


----------

